# Boer Kids Weaning Weight ??



## babsbag (Feb 13, 2013)

So what are your hoped for or average weaning weights at 100 days on boer goat kids?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2013)

8 lbs at birth plus 100 x .5 =  58 lbs.  But 100 days for us is past when we wean. We wean between 56 and 63 days, ONce and a while we will let them go another week,  so 70 days.  many of htem are 45 to 55 lbs by that time.  A couple a little bigger and a couple a little smaller.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow you wean early. I'll wean mine at 90 days and I've only known meat goat breeders to wean at 3 months or 90 days.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2013)

By that age they are eating plenty of creepfeed, and we feel it makes more sense to put the feed into the kids and not into the adult animals.  2 lbs of grain goes a lot further in a 50 or 60 lb kid than it does feeding it to the dam.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> By that age they are eating plenty of creepfeed, and we feel it makes more sense to put the feed into the kids and not into the adult animals.  2 lbs of grain goes a lot further in a 50 or 60 lb kid than it does feeding it to the dam.


Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 14, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> By that age they are eating plenty of creepfeed, and we feel it makes more sense to put the feed into the kids and not into the adult animals.  2 lbs of grain goes a lot further in a 50 or 60 lb kid than it does feeding it to the dam.


My question was posted for a 4h leader so I will pass on the information. It does make alot of sense. Thanks


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Feb 14, 2013)

20kidsonhill, I've got a bottle baby that is 53 days old today. I've been feeding 20 oz three times a day. Feed is cheaper than the milk, would you recommend me start cutting her back and within two weeks be off milk? 

I read on this site that they need milk for three months. At two months old, two bottles a day with 20 oz for the following two weeks. The next two weeks, one bottle a day.

What's your advice? Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill, I've got a bottle baby that is 53 days old today. I've been feeding 20 oz three times a day. Feed is cheaper than the milk, would you recommend me start cutting her back and within two weeks be off milk?
> 
> I read on this site that they need milk for three months. At two months old, two bottles a day with 20 oz for the following two weeks. The next two weeks, one bottle a day.
> 
> What's your advice? Thanks.


Is it a Meat goat?  Wether? doe?


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Feb 15, 2013)

The one I am bottle feeding is a boer doe.


----------

